# compatebility with FF?



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2015)

Sometimes the site does not work on my Firefox installation. This concerns mainly the pagination of threads. I can click on the numbers or the 'next' button, but it will stay on the first page. It's not alwasy the case and I'm not sure when it does have the problem and when it doesn't. Changing the amount of posts per page in my settings seems to work for a while until the problem arises again. Then I have to change it back and it also works again.
Chrome on the same machine and OS doesn't seem to have the problem, at least not at the moments that FF has it. 

Must admit it can be my setup. I'm using Ubuntu Linux with Firefox.

edit: I've got the problem in this thread: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/marcels-photos-42335.html. I cannot access the evn-numbered pages on Firefox. Chromium works perfectly.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)

It is very difficult to say what is going on. I noticed the problem some time ago. Generally I have three or four threads while trying to get the second page I'm always redirected to the first one. For instance the Klugi's thread about the Yak-1B. However I checked on that again today and while I still can't access the second page I can do that with the third one. Also I checked on your link. No problem with accessing any pages there. So it seems that it isn't the problem with the FF but with the OS we run on our computers. The recent weekend and earlier too , I used my daugther's laptop with Win7+FF and could access all these threads with the problem without any trouble. I have to check on the rest threads that caused the problem so far using my computer but it seems that the yesterday's Java updating helped a little bit.

Anyway the issue has been recorded and sent to Horse.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, I still think it is FF as Chromium on the same machine doesn't have the problem. It might have something to do with FF's cache. I tried other skins, like the metro but it doesn't help. On another machine it works okay again.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)

So it has to be with the local settings. Have you cleared the FF cache? If it would be the general problem all had the same.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2015)

My Firefox (v35.0.1) is running remarkably well all across the site and has been since Horse tackled the database issues a little while back.

My system is a P4 2.8GHz with 2.5GB RAM running Win XP sp3...

Site's appearance is "fluid_ww2_update", by the way


----------



## Marcel (Jan 27, 2015)

yup cleared the cache, is usually the first thing I do. I'll move FF's settings directory when I have access to the computer again. See what that'll do.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)

OK.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 27, 2015)

Marcel said:


> yup cleared the cache, is usually the first thing I do. I'll move FF's settings directory when I have access to the computer again. See what that'll do.



Marcel, I just have cleared the Browsing History of the FF. You may access it either via the top menu , bookmark History or Ctrl+Shift+Del shortcut. It seems the problem with the incorrect pagination of threads disappeared. But I'll be keep my eye on that.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 28, 2015)

Not had any problems with Firefox at this end...


----------



## Marcel (Jan 29, 2015)

I confirm the removal of history, specifically the cache clears up the problem. DOn't know why it didn't work before. You don't have to remove the cookies. Only cache and offline website data. 

So you go to the menu: preferences -> privacy
Then find the small link called 'clear your recent history' and make sure only 'cache' and offline website data' is activated. Klik 'okay'


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2015)

Very strange...


----------

